# Star Wars VII



## SeverinR (Apr 29, 2014)

Ã¢â‚¬ËœStar Wars: Episode VIIÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ cast revealed | Fox News
Star wars VII


> In a recent earnings called, Disney chief Bob Iger said this latest installment will be set 30 years after 1983's “Return of the Jedi” and will feature new and familiar faces.



Is the story is set in the JEdi retirement community?

"You took my jello! Face my light saber!"
"oh, Luke, did you forget they took away your light saber years ago."
"I should have left you in the trash compactor back then."
"I should have left you hanging with one hand after daddy hacked the other one off."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 29, 2014)

I remember reading a book with Han's and Leia's kids as major (or were they MAIN?) characters. This was before there were lots of Star Wars books and digital remasters and all that. At the time, I remember being excited about the idea of a Star Wars VII. I can't remember the book I read or if it would be considered canon. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## monyo (Apr 29, 2014)

I remember reading somewhere, can't remember where, that at some point Lucas' vision had been for a series of three trilogies: the prequels of Anakin and Obi-Wan, the main story of Luke and Leia, and then the third was going to be about Luke's two Jedi children. Have no idea to what extent they may decide to follow that. They already said they were completely abandoning the Expanded Universe, in which Leia and Han had two Jedi children (read a bunch of those as a kid, ~20 years ago, back when the series only went up to approx. 10 years after Return of the Jedi... last one I remember was basically a Leia-adventure novel to rescue her two Jedi kids after a kidnapping). Which is unfortunate imo, as I was really hoping to see Grand Admiral Thrawn on the big screen, but not my decision unfortunately.

A lot of people might be happy if they don't go with Lucas' idea for the third trilogy, given the attitude towards him and how he handled the re-releases/special editions/prequel trilogy.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 29, 2014)

As harshly critical of Lucas as I am, I suppose there's a point where it sucks (yeah, I know... sucks all the way to the bank) that your work has such a following fans want it to go in a different direction than you do.

No, that doesn't excuse Episodes I-III, Greedo shooting first, or the wacky CGI muppet with the cartoony uvula in the scene that leads to the death of Jabba's slave girl, and his claim that everything the fans grew up with was not his "original idea."

That said, I'll admit I'm in the wrong for having read the above thinking, "Luke's kids? But... but... what about Han and Leia? You can wipe their kids out of existence! They're the only ones I read about!"

So I pity Lucas. Or would if not for Jar Jar Binx. Me-sa hate that guy.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 29, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> ... his claim that everything the fans grew up with was not his "original idea."



If you google The Secret History of Star Wars or check out this link ( The Secret History of Star Wars ), you'll find info that reveals how true this is. It seems the best parts of the original trilogy came from his former wife an academy award winning film editor.

Some quotes from that link



> Marcia was always critical of Star Wars, but she was one of the few people Lucas listened to carefully, knowing she had a skill for carving out strong characters. Often, she was a voice of reason, giving him the bad news he secretly suspected--"I'm real hard," she says, "but I only tell him what he already knows.





> She kept her husband down to earth and reminded him of the need to have an emotional through-line in the film. Mark Hamill remembers: "She was really the warmth and heart of those films, a good person he could talk to, bounce ideas off of.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 29, 2014)

Disney has announced that none of the extended universe will be part of the 'canon' of the films. So I doubt any insight from the books will say what these films are going to be about.

So excited to see John Boyega at the start of the list! He was fantastic in _Attack the Block_.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 30, 2014)

Ophiucha said:


> So excited to see John Boyega at the start of the list! He was fantastic in _Attack the Block_.


I thought he was great in ATB - Just the right mix of very scary and vulnerable.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 2, 2014)

An artist named Tyler Elden may have leaked a scene from the new Star Wars movie.



Spoiler: what my childhood was missing


----------



## kayd_mon (May 7, 2014)

The SWEU was never canon. It's just unfortunate that so many great stories are rendered "invalid" by the films ignoring them.

In my opinion, the films can only get better. I was happy when Lucas sold his empire to Disney. Other people will do Star Wars better than he did the prequel trilogy, and I would love it if Indiana Jones became a franchise like James Bond.


----------



## monyo (May 7, 2014)

kayd_mon said:


> The SWEU was never canon. It's just unfortunate that so many great stories are rendered "invalid" by the films ignoring them.


As far as I'm concerned the prequel movies aren't canon either. They never happened.

Not to hate on Lucas himself too much. A part of me feels kind of sorry for the guy, having heard in interviews how he never wants to make big films again because "everyone says what a horrible person [he is]." I try to draw the line between hating some of his work and hating him, especially considering I've never created much myself, much less something on the level of the original trilogy (even if his ex-wife was a big part of it).


----------



## kayd_mon (May 7, 2014)

It's a tough position to be in, for sure. I'm certain that even given the weakness of the narrative in the prequels, a different directorial approach would have made the movies better (or at least received better). For example, look at the Nolan Batman movies. The storyline in the third one is awful, and they're all choc full of plot holes, but the performances and the direction caused many not to notice. The Star Wars prequels could have been the same.


----------



## kayd_mon (May 9, 2014)

I heard on the radio that the confirmed title is "The Ancient Fear" which sounds about as stupid as "The Phantom Menace" sounded.

 I also read online that it could be "A New Dawn" which isn't so bad. 

Who knows? Nothing is official. Could be purposeful misleading. I've also read that they've been filming, despite reports saying that they haven't yet. Something tells me that the PR team is being tricky.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 9, 2014)

If it were called "The Next Movie," people would still see it. In costume.



One a semi-related note, after Star Wars II, I told my brother and his friend that I would only see Star Wars III _on a date_. My brother's friend said, "In other words, you're not going to see it." He interpreted my statement correctly. However, I met my wife in 2005 (the year Star Wars III was released in theaters, I think), so I ended up seeing III in Hong Kong's tallest building (at the time).

Cheaper admission, more comfortable seats, better popcorn, a relationship that didn't end… if the movie sucked, I couldn't tell.


----------



## kayd_mon (May 9, 2014)

True enough. 

Episode III was pretty good, IMO. Far and away the best of the prequels, and I usually rank it third in my list of favorites among the Star Wars movies.


----------

